# New Dilbert Blog



## crhoades (Oct 25, 2005)

For all of you doughnut eating, cubicle dwellers out there:
http://dilbertblog.typepad.com/

Enjoy!

For a sneak-peak/taste of what you'll find:

MY OWN DILBERT BLOG 
=================== 

When I see news stories about people all over the world who are experiencing hardships, I worry about them, and I rack my brain wondering how I can make a difference. So I decided to start my own blog. That way I won´t have time to think about other people.

People who are trying to decide whether to create a blog or not go through a thought process much like this: 

1. The world sure needs more of ME. 
2. Maybe I´ll shout more often so that people nearby can experience the joy of knowing my thoughts. 
3. No, wait, shouting looks too crazy. 
4. I know "“ I´ll write down my daily thoughts and badger people to read them. 
5. If only there was a description for this process that doesn´t involve the words egomaniac or unnecessary. 
6. What? It´s called a blog? I´m there! 

The blogger´s philosophy goes something like this: 

Everything that I think about is more fascinating than the stuff in your head. 

The beauty of blogging, as compared to writing a book, is that no editor will be interfering with my random spelling and grammar, my complete disregard for the facts, and my wandering sentences that seem to go on and on and never end so that you feel like you need to take a breath and clear your head before you can even consider making it to the end of the sentence that probably didn´t need to be written anyhoo.

If that doesn´t inspire you to read my blog, I don´t know what will. You can find the Dilbert Blog at

[Edited on 10-25-2005 by crhoades]


----------



## bond-servant (Oct 25, 2005)

Neat blog. It's cool he is doing that. thanks for the link!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 25, 2005)

I caught that on my first-thing-in-the-morning Dilbert fix. There weren't even any comments on a single one of his 4 (all in one day!) entries. It was fresh...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2005)

Good one!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 25, 2005)

Way funny.


----------

